# Fly Fishing Lessons?



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm about to embark into the world of fly fishing, and I am in the process of getting my first fly outfit. I talked to alot of folks and did some research online, and am looking at an Argus 780 reel and a TFO Lefty Kreigh Pro Series 7 wt rod. (My budget wouldn't allow me the likes of Orvis, Sage, etc.) I will be fishing inshore saltwater for specks and reds, mostly. I plan to buy a couple of books, but I was curious if anyone knows of someone who gives fly fishing lessons in the Pensacola area?

I'm totally new to this type of fishing, so I would liketo know about lines, leaders, flys, and obviously, casting technique.


----------



## biehnfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure man, I'd be happy to help you out. Where are you planning on picking up your new outfit? I'd be happy to point you in the right direction and show you some basic casting skills to get you started. Feel free to email me. [email protected]


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for the offer! It looks like my outfit will be coming in two stages.....first the reel, then the rod. My wife has "hijacked" the rod to be a Christmas present for me! So...I won't actually be able to start my flyfishing "journey" until then. At least using my own equipment, that is.

I'm in Pensacola - close to Perdido Key. If the offer still standsuntil after the holidays, I would be glad to take you up on the lessons.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I know of several guys over here in the Fairhope area that are excellent casting instructors.

If I could give you a piece of advice, I'd get with someone who can get your casting stroke started in the right direction. It's just like anything else (golf,tennis, shooting a basketball or whatever) you're much better off starting out with the proper techniques than having to forget bad habits and learn new ones.

Let me know if I can help you further.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

flyfisher,

Thanks for the advice, and I'll take as much of it as you've got! You're not the first person to tell me about developing good habits from the "get go". I'm not a golfer, but I've got alot of friends who do golf, and everyone says how important it is not to start out with bad habits. I guess fly fishing is the same!

Like I said in my earlier post, I won't be out practicing with my own outfit until after Christmas (thanks to my lovely wife!). As far as instructional books, the fly fishing book from LL Bean has been highly recommended - I'll be picking up one of those. 

Here's a stupid question for you....I received my reel the other day (it's an Argus 780) and I can't tell if it came from the factory right- or left-hand retrieve. Spinning the handle it is smooth in one direction and it clicks in the other direction. I assume the clicking is reverse, i.e. drag? Like I said, probably a stupid question!

Thanks for your help!


----------

